# Just purchased my Time Share, need more guidance.



## Bogey2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello TUGers,

First I would like thank all the TUG supporters, like they said, I wish I have known this website before I purchased my first TS. This site has an excellent, rich info. and an eye opener.

Here's my situation: I just purchased my TS (which I could have find a better deal in TUG market) last June 2011 in Massanutten Resort for almost $13,000.00 including Dwn Pymnt, tx, closing cost & settlement charges, the unit is Summit/Sunrise two bedrooms, Gold member. I borrowed money from my bank that has a lower APR to pay off the current lender which has a higher interest, the money is ready and I have 7 days for my due payment (First payment), now I'm hesitant to complete the purchase. I put a down payment of almost $ 1,600.00 (included in $ 13,000.00). My question is...
Is there any "legal" ways I can  cancell the contract or stop this purchase without damaging my good credit? I know I might losed my down pymnt but its okay since I passed 7 days period to cancell to get 100% money back. Or if I hire a lawyer how much would it cost? Please help!!! Thank you. BGY


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, but there is no legal way to force them to cancel a legally binding contract.

Have you called sales directly and told them you'd like to deed it back and forfeit all funds paid so far?

What ever you do, don't pay someone an upfront fee to get you out of the contract - that's always a scam!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 17, 2011)

*Eye Opener For Sure.*




Bogey2011 said:


> I wish I have known this website before I purchased my first TS. This site has an excellent, rich info. and an eye opener.


You typed a mouthful. 

It is clear to me that the biz. plan of the full-freight timeshare companies is totally based on selling grossly overpriced deeds to people who have not yet experienced an eye opener about the realities of timeshares & timesharing -- i.e., most of the general population. 

Our personal eye opener was a highway advertising billboard we spied from the car along Rt. 192 in Kissimmee FL while driving back to our drab & dinky motel after taking a high-pressure timeshare tour in 2002.  (Fortunately, we didn't buy -- too expensive.)  

The sign said *. . .* 

*TIMESHARES -- BUY RESALE
SAVE THOUSANDS *​
That opened up our eyes instantly.  We called the toll-free number after we got home -- & the rest is history. 

Not long afterward, we discovered TUG & TUG-BBS -- & the rest of that is likewise history.  

I don't see how the professional timeshare sellers can live with their consciences -- if they have any.  They've got to know what they're selling people for thousands has actual market value of little or nothing.  Shux upon'm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## EFFIGY (Aug 26, 2011)

*New Timeshare Owner*

Hello to everyone here on this site!

I too am a newbie to timeshare...having just purchased mine and wishing i could rescind.  I too purchased in florida ....overpriced(now i know :-(  ) and wonder what happens next for me.I purchased at BLUE TREE RESORT and other thatn the fact that i am close to disney etc. i know now i paid way too much.    

Well like user "Awaywego" said,  i have to live with it now and see what best i can get out of it. 
So anyone here knowing anything about them, or just want to educate me  as i am really unknowledgeable here about timesharing etc. please feel free to chime and and guide me along apath that...i so really want to enjoy, but feel upset about. 

Thank you all...


----------



## mickeyfinn (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, you probably paid too much, however you can still enjoy what you purchased. I don't know what you purchased; fixed week, floating, points etc, but the best advice is to lurk here for a while and learn all you can. Once you have lurked for a while you will learn enough to ask the important questions. The key to timesharing is not really what you paid the first time, it is knowing how to use what you own. The other key is that many people find that they enjoy their purchase, but realize that although they purchased for to much they really didn't get enough to fully enjoy what they had to offer. So the resale market is on your side.


----------

